# Gold Medal



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just FYI but Curt Angle has started his Gold Medal Challange again in Total Nonstop Action (TNA) Wrestling. Now that is the Olympic Spirit!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

UNBELIEVABLE A. J. Styles just beat Angle for his Gold Medal.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I thought this was a "sports" forum, not a fake sports forum.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Wrestling is a sport.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

PRO-WRESTLING ....the kind in a ring, is a sport???? Thats like shooting a caged animal, and calling it hunting. Its a sideshow circus stut show, not a sport! They should not even be able to use the word wrestle in their name, as it missleads people that don't know what the real sport of wrestling is about.

So could I find a rulebook of this sport???? :eyeroll:


----------

